

Sky Broadband in UK first with 100 Gigabit optical network - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/networking/3329000/bskyb-sky-broadband-alcatel-lucent-100-gigabit-optical-network/

======
ZeroGravitas
This seems a bit deceptive since you can already get 100GB to your house (in
certain areas) from their cable competitor VirginMedia _and_ this appears to
be talking about Sky's backhaul rather than customer delivered speed.

